# Help!?! Ferret losing hair.......



## ktizere (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Guys! 

Would like some help! :thumbup:

Currently I have a nearly 1yr old ferret Penny, who started to show signs of coming into heat last week. 

But today I noticed that her teats have started to become pronounced and belly is swollen looking like she is pregnant? but both of my males are neut so unsure how!? 

Also noticed that her fur is just falling off her as u fuss her or when she brushes past things? could it all be related? 

I have had ferrets for about 6yrs and had a number of Jills but none have had these signs or had issues coming into heat. 

Any help advice would be great!

thanks 
:thumbup:
Kat 
Penny, Honey, Bedford, Snowie and Heidi (the 5 ferret) 
Bella Boo (JTR)


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Do you think she could be having a phantom pregnancy?


----------



## ktizere (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi, 

Yes I think so but having never had kits or had a pregnancy from one of my ferrets I'm unsure what to expect. 
Normally all my females are rescued and are spayed after their 1st season. 
Can hair loss happen durning phantom pregnacies or even normal pregnacies? The fact she is looking so bald and iv brought her inside worries me. 

Regards 

Kat


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Where is she loosing hair from? when ours built a nest she did pull hair out and put it in nest.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if she was in heat and the boys are done she will be having a phantom, unless the boys where recently done? if they where done in the last 8 weeks its more likely she is pregnant. Neutered males will still mate with jills in season, just means no babies.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Are the boys neutered or vacectamised i have heard of vacectamised hobs fathering young.


----------



## ktizere (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

my boys have never showed and interest in the girls that way, boys have neut for a long time and they are pretty old now. 

the hair she is losing is from her lower back and belly. 

regards

kat


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is this her 1st season with you?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

poppydog1 said:


> Are the boys neutered or vacectamised i have heard of vacectamised hobs fathering young.


that happened to me, on further investigation the vets didnt do him right.


----------



## ktizere (Jul 4, 2010)

this is her 1st season yes 

both of my males are rescued from the RSPCA where they are Neut before they are homed. I have had them both for 3 yrs now and not experienced any of these issues with my other jills.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its possible they have bit her neck and put her into a phantom.


----------

